# three pots on two phase line



## circuit man (Jul 5, 2010)

this has had me puzzled for a while.one of the power companies here uses three pots on two phase line. there are not three phase wires in the primary, just two hots & the neutraul below. two of the pots are tied too one phase & the other is tied too the second phase. the secondarys are tied together in what looks to be a delta conf.my question is what is the purpose of the third pot? you can use two for an open delta or wye banks, so what purpose does the third serve. it defintely is not single phaase as it is on the next pole down. THANKS!


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

You can get a wye from 2 trannies?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think you missed something somewhere. You don't have 2-phase in South Carolina. Post a picture.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You can have three transformers for 120/240 three phase.

Can you give us more info??

What do you mean by 2 phase??


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

nevar mind


----------



## circuit man (Jul 5, 2010)

well what i meant was there are two of the three phases on the pole. i kinda goofed when i said two phase, i meant an open wye or delta. but the third pot is tied to the same phase line as one of the others. the secondaries on all three pots are interconnected. i thought it might be one the above & the third pot for single phase service, but it is down the road on the next pole. i have a GE transformer connection book & this isn't shown. just wonder what it is?


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Are two of them connected in parallel?


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.etgiftstore.com/images/accessories/books%20and%20manuals/ge%20manual_sample_page.jpg

is this what you are talking about?


----------



## lagunavolts (Jan 9, 2011)

its probably hack work.....the extra pot is for a single phase service.....the other two are for a business (open delta)...


----------

